# Broken Video Card?



## steviedee (May 15, 2006)

Hey

How can i check if my Video card has overheated or has broken

I have a radeon 9550

Thanks


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

symptoms? if there is no display or anything at all, can isnt spinning on the card (if there is one) then it is probably broken. if you get alot of wierd colors where there shouldnt be, its either overheating or VRAM is dead.


----------



## steviedee (May 15, 2006)

the symptoms are wierd, ive already posted something describing the problem in detail, but basically when i go into a computer game such as BF2 or Halo, the keyboard lags but the game is fine graphically. Its very annoying because when i move forward, the W key sorta sticks for abit and make me walk further than i want to go.

i have tried sticky keys, a non wireless keyboard, i even replaced my PSU cos i thought it was a heat issue, nothing.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

First of all a PSU would not fix a heat issue. Run speedfan and report back to us the temperatures.
http://www.almico.com/speedfan431.exe

Try running the game in a lower resolution, it will not put as much stress on the video card.


----------



## steviedee (May 15, 2006)

just ran COD2 on lowest graphics, and previously i have been able to run it at medium settings very smoothly.

System 37
CPU 42
AUX 48
HD0 33
HD1 29


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

The CPU, AUX and System temperatures are very high. Open the side cover and remove any dust you see around the case. It is best to remove it with a can of compressed air. 

After you are sure all the dust is gone, leave the cover off and start the computer. Check to see if the fans are running freely. A fan at the front should be sucking air into the case and a fan on the back blowing air out. The fan on the heatsink should be blowing air onto the heatsink and now away from it. Replace the cover and test the temperatures.


----------



## steviedee (May 15, 2006)

i recently cleaned the cpu of dust as well.

as for the fans
i only have 2

one on the PSU facing downward into the computer( a little comes out the back too)

and one on the chip (sorta positioned sideways onto the motherboard)

both are running

i have one small heat sync on the motherboard, and one large heat sync on the video card (radeon 9550 256 mb)


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

get some case fans (if you can fit them.) put one pulling in air from the front of the case, and 2 pulling air out in the back of the case.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Them case fans should make your system run alot smoother and cooler.


----------



## steviedee (May 15, 2006)

do video cards degrade from too much use and being in a hot environment for too long?

ive been running this pc for a year and a half, and gaming has been great until about a week ago when this keyboard issue started.

Ye i will invest in some fans for the pcs health cos its a good idea ( an thier cheap), but do you think its related to this problem?


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

yeap. heat does affect how well a component performs. sorta like your body itself. do you perform better for long periods of time when your steaming hot, or nicely cooled? same thing with computers


----------



## steviedee (May 15, 2006)

to be honest im still confused, the graphics are running beautifully in games, and out of games the pc is very fast and responsive, so in general, i would say the pcs health is fine, based on the results im getting.

But as u said the temperature was too high, but should that matter if the system seems healthy

have you ever heard of this keyboard problem before?

sorry if i sound as though im not listening, i am, but this problem is just so random


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

yeap. happens alot. most computer manufacters dont use case fans. then the computer breaks down and alot of crap happens. but normally heat does affect the game itself, which is odd. what processor do you have?


----------



## steviedee (May 15, 2006)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/archive/index.php/t-5053.html

this sounds exactly like my problem, except i dont think im running ati tool....(i am running a program called cataylst though)

ati tool is an unofficial product for overclocking your card ye?

P4 3.0


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

yea. you should be running catalyst. if you wernt, well, lets not go there. its a possible heat problem. 40s are high but managable. to see if its heat and not pay for it:
remove case door so that the motherboard is facing out.

place a floor fan (those small ones that some people use to circulate air, etc.) right next to the case and have it blow into the case. 

that should help cooling a little bit


----------



## steviedee (May 15, 2006)

k, thanks for the advice, bed time for me

cya champ


----------



## lordphat (Oct 17, 2009)

Can Any Body help me. I think My video-card is dieing or my Screen is crap. when i watch any type of video even a dvd movie it don't look that good ,like i can see the pixel and a white line. I just bought a asus hdmi 24inchlcd screen 
and i have a nvidia geforce 7600 gs is there something i can do .to find out. Do i need a newvideo card ?how can i find the problem out?


----------

